# Cottage near Dumfries (again!)



## tumble112 (Nov 6, 2013)

Apologies for posting this again, new to all this. Many thanks to Catmandoo for advice. Not any info on house Im afraid, don't know how long it's been abandoned. Pretty damp though, ceilings falling down in two of the rooms.



948 by tumble112, on Flickr


966 by tumble112, on Flickr


964 by tumble112, on Flickr


963 by tumble112, on Flickr


961 by tumble112, on Flickr


959 by tumble112, on Flickr


958 by tumble112, on Flickr


956 by tumble112, on Flickr


956 by tumble112, on Flickr


953 by tumble112, on Flickr


952 by tumble112, on Flickr


950 by tumble112, on Flickr


965 by tumble112, on Flickr


----------

